# New tank setup ideas



## WaterPanda (May 23, 2012)

OK so i happened to get two different tanks donated to me from very nice people in the town i live in. ones a 10g and ones a 29g now i have the 10g in my possession at the moment and i was wanting to know what the best filtration setup is and what different types there are. i have one that is probably going to go to my daughters Fantail goldfish and the other one i want to set up for me and my husband. not sure exactly what i will have in it but i want to add plants eventually so i want a good system that is affordable, and wont be to hard on some starter plants i will probably have tropical fish in the 29g one along with a few plants for after i get it going. and then about how long should i let the tanks cycle for? i know fishless cycles are more complicated and can take longer...so i am wondering about the easier way to cycle, and for how long. i read i can use my goldie to help with the cycling since they are very hardy fish and this guy has survived a very bad Ammonia disaster that claimed the lives of 3 fish... so i know hes up for the challenge (with in reason) so any ideas on a setup that i should go with, tips on cycling, and any other info i should know about would be much appreciated  and remember im a novice eager to learn and i take criticism well *w3


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's great you got 2 tanks! 10 is too small for a goldfish if you are serious about keeping him he needs the 29 gallon. 
This says it better than I could:
MASSIVE Goldfish - YouTube
Not all goldfish will get quite this big but most will get very large given the chance.

In my opinion fishless cycles are actually faster and easier than fish in cycles but because you already have the goldfish and he needs to get into the tank as quick as possible go ahead and do that. Try to add some of the gravel or filter media from the small tank he is in, that will seed the tank with good bacteria and speed the cycle up.


----------



## WaterPanda (May 23, 2012)

ya i knwo goldies need min. 30g and 10g per goldie added. this breed of fish from what i have read and been told grows to a max length of 6inchs. so he wont get that big lol but ya he will def. get a bigger tank thats for sure


----------

